# Samsung N510 - 9400M untertakten



## Eyezz_Only (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Leutz hier 

Habe seit Mitte der Woche das Samsung N510 mit dem ION LE-Chipsatz und nun schon ne Frage:

Kann man Notebook-Grafikkarten auch runtertakten und dadurch etwas Energie sparen?

Hab auf meinem Homerechner ne 8800GTX und da nehm ich ATITool XD (ja is komisch, ich weiss^^). 

Weder der Forceware-Unlock noch ATITool scheinen hier zu greifen bzw den Takt zu verändern (Vielleicht erkennen sie auch nur den Chip nicht?).

Gibt es Alternativen, die mir noch nicht bekannt sind?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## kenji_91 (4. Oktober 2009)

schon mal rivatuner versucht?

und atitool ist normal, es erscheint auch demnächst ein nachfolger, der anders heißt.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (4. Oktober 2009)

Hat leider nix funktioniert, das kleine Icon mit der Grafikkarte ist nicht da, wo man dann die Frequenzen einstellen kann...


----------



## WEBHOUSE (4. Oktober 2009)

kannst ja mal versuchen den takt mithilfe von NVIDIA System Tools zu verändern
da kann man jedenfalls mit meinem nforce board von bios settings bis hin zu cpu und GPU takt alles ändern

mfg


----------



## Eyezz_Only (6. Oktober 2009)

WEBHOUSE schrieb:


> kannst ja mal versuchen den takt mithilfe von NVIDIA System Tools zu verändern
> da kann man jedenfalls mit meinem nforce board von bios settings bis hin zu cpu und GPU takt alles ändern
> 
> mfg



DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE......

...
...
Hab ich mich eigentlich schon bei Dir bedankt?  XD

Is ja Wahnsinn, was man da alles machen kann XD. Mal sehen, wie viel Akku-Zeit sich dadurch noch rausholen lässt, wenn de nix zu tun hat^^.

Danke nochmals


----------



## PDKM (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie lang ist denn die normale Akku-Zeit? (ca.)


----------



## Zerebo (6. Oktober 2009)

Schreib deine Ergebnisse bitte hier rein.
Würd mich interessieren wie weit der runter geht und wie sich das auf den Akku auswirkt


----------



## Eyezz_Only (6. Oktober 2009)

Öhm is echt schwierig zu sagen, da ichs manchmal mit UMTS-Stick betreibe, zwischendurch mal zocke usw...Aber dürften so ca. 6 Stunden sein, würde ich mal schätzen...Bin mir da aber jetzt auch nicht so sicher 

Ich werds mal testen, aber gebt mirn bissel Zeit dafür, ich mach zur Zeit ne Seite für Spieletests mit dem Ding und das beansprucht schon genug^^

Aber ich werd das mal mit reinnehmen in die Tests und dann geb ich Euch auch den Link, wenn ihr damit zufrieden seid 

Soviel kann ich schonmal sagen:
3D-Mark 2001 SE: 4495 3DMarks
Aquamark: 17118 Punkte


----------



## PDKM (6. Oktober 2009)

6 Stunden... Is doch Super reicht mir als Antwort... das Ding wird am Freitag gekauft


----------



## Zerebo (6. Oktober 2009)

PDKM schrieb:


> 6 Stunden... Is doch Super reicht mir als Antwort... das Ding wird am Freitag gekauft


Warte lieber noch etwas.Mitte des Monats erwartet uns wohl das Hp Mini 311.Auch mit Ion.Aber die UVP ist mal eben 100 Euro niedriger.
Wird warscheinlich dazu führen das das Samsung auch noch deutlich im Preis sinkt.


----------



## stebbi (7. Oktober 2009)

Zerebo schrieb:


> Warte lieber noch etwas.Mitte des Monats erwartet uns wohl das Hp Mini 311.Auch mit Ion.Aber die UVP ist mal eben 100 Euro niedriger.
> Wird warscheinlich dazu führen das das Samsung auch noch deutlich im Preis sinkt.



ehrlich? das hab ich noch nirgendwo gelesen. Überall steht nur Preis/Verfügbarkeit noch nicht sicher. Was soll es denn dann kosten? Hab gerade 435 Öcken für mein N510 bezahlt - aber noch nicht aktiviert, das heißt ich könnte es noch zurückgeben.


----------



## Zerebo (7. Oktober 2009)

Die Infos zum Hp Mini 311 habe ich alle von dem Blog hier(ziemlich gute Quelle):
Deal of the Day: HP Mini 311c bei Amazon fuer 387,50 Euro vorbestellbar | Netbooknews.de - das Netbook Blog

Bei Amazon kann man es vorbestellen für 387,5
HP Compaq Mini 311c-1010sg 11.6 Zoll Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Und noch ein Test zu dem Gerät:
HP Mini 311 - Review of the HP Mini 3110


----------



## stebbi (8. Oktober 2009)

hmm. ich überlege ob ich das n510 noch zurückgeben soll,  noch hab ich windows nicht aktiviert und mir damit die möglichkeit offen gehalten
denkt ihr der relativ helle und matte bildschirm des n510 lohnt die 50 eur aufpreis? für ne anti-spiegel-folie zahl ich ja immerhin auch schon 30 und das display wird dadurch dunkler. ich weiß ja eh nicht wie das display vom HP so ist..
zurückgeben oder behalten? :\ der nachteil beim zurückgeben wäre dass ich das geld wahrscheinlich nur in form eines gutscheins bekäme


----------



## Eyezz_Only (8. Oktober 2009)

Das musst Du allein entscheiden. Ich wollte "eigentlich" ja auch mir den HP holen, wollte aber echt nicht mehr warten, und habe bisher die Entscheidung zum N510 nicht bereut. Aber musst Du selber mit Dir ausmachen, ob Du noch etwas warten kannst, oder gleich was brauchst.
Der HP hat auch DDR3-RAM, das war auch bei mir noch ein Grund, zum Samsung zu greifen.


----------



## stebbi (8. Oktober 2009)

hmm gleich brauchen würd ich ihn nicht

ich hab ihn nur schon hier stehen 

ich überlege jetzt gerade..

mal ne liste aufstellen für das 510

(+) mattes, helles display (der hp glänzt)
(+) ddr2 ram
(-) blödes tastaturlayout: fn-taste links von strg und windowstaste rechts
(-) 50 eur teurer

ist grade echt schwierig


----------



## Zerebo (8. Oktober 2009)

Warte bis das Hp Mini raus ist.
Der Unterschied bei der UVP der beiden Geräte beträgt 100 Euro.
Sobald der Hp also da ist,wird der Preisunterschied zwischen beiden Geräten sicherlich größer als 50 Euro sein.Außer das 510 sinkt stark im Preis.


----------



## PDKM (9. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab mir heute den Samsung N510 geholt... das Ding is nur geil.
Hab ihn jetzt an meinen 22iger dran gemacht. Is nicht ganz so klar wie mein großer Rechner, aber ich hab auch gerade analog angeschlossen. HDMI-Kabel hab ich noch keins. Macht aber die 1900 Auflösung mit. Akku geht super.

Das Einzige Problem is... das keine Kante am Touchpad is, da merkt man manchma nicht wo man klicken muss, aber das wird auch noch. Tasten sind für mich alle super, Strg an der richtigen Stelle und die Win-Taste nur R is auch nicht irgendwie komisch.

Naja find an dem HP den DDR3 halt irgendwie als Nachteil... Preis/Leistung is da einfach noch schlecht oder is das bei den Notebook-Ram anders als bei den normalen. War zu faul zu gucken.

Achja das Ding hat Multitouch... SUPER


----------



## p6121 (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie kommt ihr darauf, dass der Mini 311 DDR3 Speicher hat? Auf der deutschen Produktseite ist zumindest DDR2 RAM angegeben. Dort steht auch, dass der Speicher nicht erweitert werden kann. Denk ihr, das trifft zu oder ist das Schlamperei?

Produktdaten Compaq Mini 311c-1010SG PC - HP Kundendienst (Österreich - Deutsch)

Im CNET Review ist auch DDR2 angegeben:

HP Mini 311 Laptop reviews - CNET Reviews

Es gibt das Gerät in verschiedenen Konfigurationen (u.a. N280 und N270). Vielleicht hat die N270 Version DDR2 Speicher und die N280er DDR3.

Auf der deutschen Produktseite steht, dass das Gerät Bluetooth hat, allerdings gibt es auf der Treibdownloadseite keinen BT Treiber. Auf der amerikanischen HP Seite steht, das BT optional ist. Ich denke, das deutsche Gerät für 387 kommt ohne BT. Was meint ihr?


----------



## p6121 (10. Oktober 2009)

Auf der Compaq Seite steht auch DDR3. Es ist auch angegeben, dass der Speicher nicht erweiterbar ist.

Compaq Mini 311c-1000 PC-Serie Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte

Meint ihr der Speicher ist erweiterbar? Ich habe die Frage auch schon bei Computerbase gestellt, aber leider keine richtige Antwort erhalten. Wenn der Speicher nicht auf 2 GB erweiterbar ist, macht das Teil für mich keinen Sinn.

HP Mini 311: Speicher nicht aufrüstbar? - ForumBase


----------



## Zerebo (10. Oktober 2009)

Im Handbuch von dem Teil steht das es geht.So wie bei den meisten Geräten.
Aber das Gerät ist sowieso noch nicht raus,von daher...


----------

